# Looking for 18+ transformation RP partner



## tailbulge (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm into human-to-animal transformation and would like to find someone 18+ to be my roleplay partner. TFs I'm into are: dog, donkey, horse, cat, lion, monkey, and probably others that I just can't think of off the top of my head. Sometimes I like FtM or MtF (but not always, just depends). I only like feral roleplays, not anthro. I can play a male or female. I normally prefer to stay human myself whilst the other person transforms, or have us both transform. I write long, detailed, thorough replies and expect the same. Let me know if you're interested


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2018)

Oh pick me


----------



## Universe (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m interested


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2018)

Don't know if you're still open to these but I'm interested!


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm curious! 
I've never heard of transformation RPs, what are they?


----------



## SkunkyAndy (May 12, 2019)

BeautifulBasil said:


> I'm curious!
> I've never heard of transformation RPs, what are they?



This is a late reply but a transformation Rp, is a roleplay were one or more characters transform into somthing else such as someone slowly becoming a dog.


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Jan 19, 2020)

I’d certainly be interested in doing this RP. I’ve got a monkey character I could use for the scenario. Not sure how you would want the transformation to occur, but we could discuss details later on.

Hopefully, you’re still looking, at least.


----------

